

Drone Market Ecosystem Map - awolf
https://medium.com/@mccannatron/drone-market-ecosystem-map-a8febf0ca8fd

======
Jupe
It seems like this is an industry that is maturing rapidly.

The more I think about the applications, the more interesting it gets.
Delivery, live mapping, search and rescue, event filming, ... and drone racing
seems like it would be a blast.

However, I am perplexed.

There have been several postings here on Hacker News in the recent days/weeks,
and most of them garner little to no attention on this site. This seems odd,
as drones:

\- Are built on relatively sophisticated "controller" software \- There are
"open source" control boards available (OpenPilot and ArduPilot) \- Have the
ability to disrupt several markets \- Are geeky and really fun (at the same
time)

Sure, the laws are a little shaky right now, but they are ironing out in some
parts of the world.

